# Alternative to Dingoo that is a bit cheaper?



## xtreme78219 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have recently been looking at the Dingoo handhelds, and as of the moment I cannot purchase one. Is there another quality alternative, like maybe on DealExtreme? There are just so many handhelds on DX, that I do not know which one to buy. I only would like to play GBA and NES. (If possible, SNES and GB/GBC) I have been taking a major interest into these handheld emulators lately, but I do not know too much about them as I found out about them only 1 month ago. Thanks for help.


P.S.

If possible, can prices for each handheld be posted?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2013)

The GBA can emulate everything on your list very well save the SNES though a bit of SNES stuff is possible and quite a bit was otherwise ported.
Step up to the DS (assuming you are not on a DSi or 3ds it does GBA near flawlessly and flash carts are more readily available for it) and it gets better (though SNES is still far from flawless, even with things like the DStwo).
Move to the PSP and it is not quite PC grade ( http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/ ) but the vast vast majority of stuff does well.

Still if we must do other than mainstream handhelds... eh. We are experiencing an interesting time right now with all sorts of things moving in all sorts of directions. The most obvious would be the rise of android tablets/devices (something that our news section gets new entries in all the time vis a vis things built better for this, that and the other) and such like but the legacy of the dingoo is still going strong (most notably in things like the GCW Zero).
I do not know what the prices are these days but you might also be able to go a bit further back in time and see about a GP32 of some form (the latest was the caanoo if memory serves) which did quite well as far as emulation goes back in the day and you might be able to pick one up for a not a lot.

Going even more exotic there were a few other projects of various forms (people trying all sorts of things with FPGA devices) but I never really paid too much attention to those (they were not really worth the effort and then we got the PSP) so I shall probably not be that helpful here.


----------



## xtreme78219 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks so much, alot of interesting info. Just one question, do you have a recommended site to find old GP32s? Like the Caanoo, for example.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 12, 2013)

I know the title says a 'cheaper' alternative to Dingoo, but if you can save up an extra 40 bones or so on top of what you have saved for a Dingoo, then I'd really recommend you wait till May and pick up a beefy *GCW Zero* as its pretty much the spiritual successor to the Dingoo handheld(s). It's like Xzibit got a hold of yer Dingoo while you while you were at work and pimped the shizzy out that mofo, dawg.


----------



## xtreme78219 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have heard of that handheld, but did not know it was coming out in May. Then I will wait for it, as I just looked at it and it seems neat. Thanks


----------



## FireSeel (Mar 28, 2013)

The Gemei A330 is good. It is only 50 dollars on Dealextreme


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Apr 7, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> The Gemei A330 is good. It is only 50 dollars on Dealextreme


While I enjoyed my Dingoo, the emulators there are rather locked, no one being able to update them. Plus, not only was an attempt at a Dingux port failed there, but there is only a clear beta version of a GB/GBC emulator. Also, the TV OUT does not output audio.
The Gemei is great for the radio, but you can do better.


----------



## nl255 (Apr 7, 2013)

A PSP Go is pretty cheap and they are all fully hackable with permanent CFW now.  So you get PS1 and PSP games (and there are quite a few ones, especially if you like RPGs) as well as the emulated stuff.  Less than $100 with 16GB of memory built in plus the ability to use Dualshock controllers (note: Dualshock controllers don't work right with the SNES emu) sounds pretty good to me if you can handle the smaller controls.


----------

